# Powder went with his new Mom.



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yesterday Powder went to his new forever home!!!
It was happy yet we will miss him so much.
How fun it was to see him learning and changing daily. He still has many things to learn and overcome as all of his 4 years were in a cement kennel. ( see post...Powder came from a puppy mill ).
His new Mom has another rescue so he and Powder can talk about their new wonderful life.

I packed his bag of toys, treats, food, blanket and list of habits. I included a framed copy of the poem Marj had posted.
"Baggage" is something that should go with every rescue when they go to their new home. Wonderful poem and I thank Marj for posting it.

Powder's new Mom has a 2 week "test drive" with Powder but I could tell she really loved him. When she came in and sat on our couch, Powder sat beside her and rolled over for a tummy rub....I knew that very minute it was OK to let him go.

Bob and I are sad and happy. Powder made us see how deep the scars are but how he learned trust and could finally be a pet and relax and enjoy people. 
Soooooo...have a happy, tummy rub filled life sweet Powder.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm sure Powder will have a wonderful life with his new mom and will always remember the love and kindness you & Bob showed him.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

You and Bob were the first ones to show Powder what love, attention and belly rubs were all about! You did a great job!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so happy Powder has found his special forever home!!! ...though I know it must be 'bitter-sweet' for you! Bless you for your role in getting this sweetie to meant to be destination!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

wow - your post made me tear up. I can feel your sadness. But on the other hand - I know you are so happy Powder has a forever home. I'm glad that Powder already snuggled up next to his new mom. That was probably a pretty good indication that Powder like her. Thanks for taking care of Powder until he found a new home!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You and Bob did a wonderful thing by rescuing Powder and helping him find his forever home. 

I love happy endings!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a wonderful job you both did for Powder. It is really an unconditional love you give to rescues. Such a hard job, to love and let go. Powder will be what he is in his life because of you. He will trust because of you. I am sure he will remember the love you showed him. His life will be full of love I am sure. :ThankYou:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Marsha!
You and Bob will always be Powder's # 1 Parents. God bless you both.
xoxox


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Its sad to see them go, but it sounds like he will be very happy in his new home. Its nice he will have a brother because they can learn from each other.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, what great news and yet happy tears are in my eyes!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Nov 2 2008, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662584


> Yesterday Powder went to his new forever home!!!
> It was happy yet we will miss him so much.
> How fun it was to see him learning and changing daily. He still has many things to learn and overcome as all of his 4 years were in a cement kennel. ( see post...Powder came from a puppy mill ).
> His new Mom has another rescue so he and Powder can talk about their new wonderful life.
> ...



You guys are making me cry!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:crying: Powder's life sounds like it's only getting better every single day....*sniff* tears of joy.


I'm glad you added him to your calendar.....


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Just think-to go from being to afraid to come out of his crate even to eat, when he first came to you, to offering a stranger his tummy! Wow! That's amazing!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure he'll love his new home and new doggy friend. Just think...to roam free
after all that time.


----------

